# VK - Ni80 Fused Clapton Wire - Framed Staple Coils - Ello Mini



## Gizmo (7/6/17)

Some quick new arrivals:





Geekvape Ni80 Fused Clapton Wire
Geekvape Framed Staple Coils
Eleaf HW2 Coils ( For Ello Mini )
Ello Mini Tank
Joyetech ProC1 Coils ( Evic Primo Tank )


----------

